# sich treffen



## muycuriosa

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich 'knoble' schon seit einiger Zeit an der Frage herum, wie man 'sich treffen' auf Spanisch ausdrückt.
Mit 'sich treffen' meine ich das bewusst herbeigeführte Treffen, und meine Frage bezieht sich nicht auf die Zukunft, sondern auf etwas, das ich über Gegenwart oder Vergangenheit erzähle:

Mit 'im Blick auf die Zukunft' meine ich Sätze wie:
Wann treffen wir uns? = ¿Cuándo quedamos? (zumindest in Spanien), und hier ist 'sich treffen' ein Synonym von 'ausmachen für (einen Zeitpunkt / Ort)'.

Was ich suche, ist 'sich treffen' in Sätzen wie:
- Wo ist Marianne? - Die trifft sich mit einer Freundin und wird sicher noch ein Weilchen wegbleiben.
Ich würde sagen: 'Ha quedado con ... ' (also das pretérito perfecto von 'quedar') oder 'está con ...', aber vielleicht gibt's ja auch ein eigenes Verb.
- Gestern habe ich mich mit Freunden im Restaurant getroffen.

Semantische Merkmale also: 
- das Treffen findet bewusst statt
- es ist bereits Realität bzw. wurde in der Vergangenheit bereits Realität 

Im Englisch-Spanisch-Forum habe ich schon eine Antwort bekommen (encontrarse con), bin aber seither auf mehrere Aussagen mit 'encontrarse con' gestoßen, die eindeutig ein zufälliges Treffen bezeichnen ... und suche daher weiter, ob es eine eindeutige Zuordnung gibt.

Tut mir Leid, das Ganze in einen Roman verpackt zu haben - hoffentlich ist wenigstens klar geworden, was ich meine.

Danke auf jeden Fall für alle Antworten!


----------



## cyanista

Vielleicht mit "cita"?

_- ¿Donde está Marianne? - Tiene una cita con su amiga...

   Ayer nos dimos cita en un restaurante (,unos amigos y yo).


_Ich kann noch nicht so gut Spanisch, also ruhig korrigieren!


----------



## jester.

Also so weit ich weiß, kann "encontrarse con" auf jeden Fall auch ein beabsichtigtes Treffen bezeichnen: Voy a encontrarme con mis amigos. = Ich werde mich mit meinen Freunden treffen.


----------



## muycuriosa

cyanista said:


> Vielleicht mit "cita"?
> 
> _- ¿Donde está Marianne? - Tiene una cita con su amiga..._
> 
> _Ayer nos dimos cita en un restaurante (,unos amigos y yo)._


 
Gracias, cyanista, es una buena idea.

Sin embargo, no es exactamente lo que me faltaría (ya me pregunto si la misma idea es expresada en español - quizás no), porque pensaba que 'tiene una cita con' es como 'ha quedado con'. 
¿Si lo digo, expreso también que Marianne realmente está con esta amiga? 
¿O es sólo que han dicho que van verse a tomar un café / un vaso de vino - y nadie sabe si realmente están juntas en este momento?

¿Y en la frase sobre 'ayer' está claro que realmente pasamos estos momentos juntos? -  ¿o podría continuar la frase con algo como: ... pero al fin y al cabo no vino nadie y me encontré sola con mi copa de vino?

Bueno, supongo que estoy complicando las cosas y quizás la lengua española simplemente no 'siente' ninguna necesidad de hacer esa diferencia, no sé ...

(¿En tu lengua, existe?)

Saludos.
    muycuriosa


----------



## muycuriosa

jester. said:


> Also so weit ich weiß, kann "encontrarse con" auf jeden Fall auch ein beabsichtigtes Treffen bezeichnen: Voy a encontrarme con mis amigos. = Ich werde mich mit meinen Freunden treffen.


 
Ich weiß, jester, das habe ich im Englisch-Spanisch-Forum erfahren, aber es scheint doch eine Zweideutigkeit vorhanden zu sein. Danke auf jeden Fall!


----------



## cyanista

jester. said:


> Also so weit ich weiß, kann "encontrarse con" auf jeden Fall auch ein beabsichtigtes Treffen bezeichnen: Voy a encontrarme con mis amigos. = Ich werde mich mit meinen Freunden treffen.


In deinem Beispiel ist es natürlich unmissverständlich. Aber muycuriosa hat ausdrücklich nach der Gegenwart oder Vergangenheit gefragt:


> Semantische Merkmale also:
> - das Treffen findet bewusst statt
> - es ist bereits Realität bzw. wurde in der Vergangenheit bereits Realität


Da ist es nämlich nicht immer klar, ob das Treffen beabsichtigt oder zufällig war, wenn man encontrarse benutzt.


----------



## cyanista

muycuriosa said:


> Gracias, cyanista, es una buena idea.
> 
> Sin embargo, no es exactamente lo que me faltaría (ya me pregunto si la misma idea es expresada en español - quizás no), porque pensaba que 'tiene una cita con' es como 'ha quedado con'.


Ja, ich verstehe, was du meinst (auf Spanisch kann ich nichts Kompliziertes schreiben). Nach meinem Empfinden sind die deutschen Audrücke "sich treffen" und "verabredet sein" in der Gegenwart austauschbar. Ob du jetzt sagst "Lola trifft sich mit Tim" oder "Lola ist mit Tim verabredet", die Botschaft ist dieselbe.  In der Vergangenheit ist es natürlich anders... Dann muss man wohl andere Formulierungen suchen: Gestern haben meine Freunde und ich einen gemütlichen Abend im Restaurant verbracht. Oder so was.


----------



## heidita

muycuriosa said:


> Im Englisch-Spanisch-Forum habe ich schon eine Antwort bekommen (encontrarse con), bin aber seither auf mehrere Aussagen mit 'encontrarse con' gestoßen, die eindeutig ein zufälliges Treffen bezeichnen


 
So ist es. _Encontrase con_ vermittelt nicht unbedingt das beabsichtigte Treffen. 

Ayer me encontré con Pepe en el supermercado y hablamos de ....

Es kann auch absichtlich sein.

Me voy a encontrar con Pepe.

In Zukunft und Präsens Angaben dürfte es nur als beabsichtigt auszulegen sein.

Aber nicht in der Vergangenheit. Da hilft Dir nur: *quedar con/citarse con/reunirse con*


----------



## Udo

Der kleine Unterschied. Deutsch:
sich mit jemandem treffen - beabsichtigt
jemanden treffen - zufällig
Spanisch:
encontrarse con alguien - beabsichtigt, zufällig
encontrar(¿se?) a alguien - zufällig

Erst dachte ich, solche einfachen, alltäglichen Sätze werden doch wohl keine Schwierigkeiten machen. Doch je länger man darüber nachgrübelt und alles auseinandernimmt, um so mehr verliere ich das natürliche Gefühl und werde wieder unsicher.


----------



## muycuriosa

Udo said:


> Der kleine Unterschied. Deutsch:
> sich mit jemandem treffen - beabsichtigt
> jemanden treffen - zufällig
> Spanisch:
> encontrarse con alguien - beabsichtigt, zufällig
> encontrar(¿se?) a alguien - zufällig
> 
> Erst dachte ich, solche einfachen, alltäglichen Sätze werden doch wohl keine Schwierigkeiten machen. Doch je länger man darüber nachgrübelt und alles auseinandernimmt, um so mehr verliere ich das natürliche Gefühl und werde wieder unsicher.


 
Liebe Udo, mir geht's genauso! Und wenn einen dann noch jemand fragt und eine präzise Antwort mit Erklärung möchte, ...

Und ich glaube, 'encontrarse a alguien' drückt ebenso wie 'encontrar a alguien' das zufällige Treffen aus. 
Damit danke für deine Antwort - y saludos.

Und vielen Dank auch dir, heidita! Mit deiner - und den anderen - Antworten ist mir das Wortfeld '(sich) treffen' jetzt klar, und im Blick auf die Vergangenheit werde ich mich an deine Vorschläge halten!

Y también - saludos.

P.S. Eine Frage bleibt mir jetzt doch noch im Blick auf 'citarse con, quedar con': 
Bei diesen beiden Wörtern müsste doch (zumindest theoretisch) offen sein, ob das Treffen tatsächlich stattgefunden hat, oder?


----------



## heidita

muycuriosa said:


> P.S. Eine Frage bleibt mir jetzt doch noch im Blick auf 'citarse con, quedar con':
> Bei diesen beiden Wörtern müsste doch (zumindest theoretisch) offen sein, ob das Treffen tatsächlich stattgefunden hat, oder?


 

Eine gute Frage: Ja, eigentlich weiß man nicht , ob das Treffen stattgefunden hat. Genau. Bei _encontrase_ doch.


----------

